

Twenty rules for good graphics - agconway
http://robjhyndman.com/researchtips/graphics/

======
astrodust
Twenty rules for good graphics should be beaten over the head with twenty
rules for good typography.

------
Geee
PGFPlots is an excellent plotting package for Latex. Just include data from
text files and define styles in Latex, and everything goes without headache.

